# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Απορία συγκατοίκησης

## χρηστος

σε μια μεγάλη κλούβα μπορούν να μπουν ζεμπρακια με gouldians ή sosiety θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα 
αλλά η κλούβα θα είναι έξω όχι εκτεθειμένη άλλα σε αποθήκη

----------


## vas

αποθηκη οταν λες;

----------


## tonis!

ποσο μεγαλη κλουβα?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Σε ενδιαφερει η αναπαραγωγη τους????ΘΕς δηλαδη γεννες?

----------


## χρηστος

αποθήκη εννοώ κάτι  σαν κοντέινερ όπου είναι και το εκτροφείο μου 
αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι η κλούβα θα είναι 1,50 χ 1,50 χ 2
ναι με ενδιαφέρον οι γέννες

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Τοτε λυπαμαι αλλα δεν μπορεις να τα εχεις ολα μαζι....
Απο τα λιγα που εχω μαθει απο την Ρια και την Πωλινα αυτο που θες δεν γινεται.....Πρεπει να εχεις το καθε ζευγαρι χωριστα....

Αυτο γιατι συχνα το ενα χαλαει την φωλια του αλλου μαζι με τα αβγα και γενικα γινονται επιθετικα.......

Αλλο ενα στοιχειο τους ειναι οτι θελουν να φωλιαζουν ολα μαζι και να κοιμουνται διπλα διπλα....Αρα???

Περιμενω νεα και κινησεις σου γιατι με ενδιαφερει το θεμα

----------


## χρηστος

αλλά το κάθε ζευγάρι θα έχει δικιά του κλειστή φωλιά

----------


## ria

χρηστο καλησπερα ..σχετικα με την συγκατοικιση πολλοι εχουν επιχειρησει κατι τετοιο..τα παραδεισια ναι μεν ειναι πουλακια ακακα χωρις ιδιαιτερα προβληματα επιθετικοτητας παρολα αυτα ενω δεν θα ειχαν κανενα προβλημα ολα μαζι στην κλουβα αν εχεις βλεψεις αναπαραγωγης θα σου προτεινα να μην επιχειρησεις κατι τετοιο..γνωστος μου εκτροφεας προσφατα αντιμετωπισε το εξης προβλημα σε μεγαλη κλουβα με πολλες φωλιες...ειχε αρσενικα-θυληκα shaftail και αρσενικα -θυληκα diαmond firetail..ενα αρσενικο shaftail επελεξε για ταιρι του ενα diamond παρολο που ειχε θυληκα του ιδιου ειδους στο κλουβι το αποτελεσμα ηταν το αρσενικο αυτο να του σκοτωσει ενα αρσενικο diamond που πηγε να ζευγαρωσει με το αντιστοιχο θυληκο diamond που ειχε ομως επιλεξει το shaftail..ειναι ενα ακραιο παραδειγμα αλλα σε μια μεγαλη κλουβα αυτα δεν μπορεις να τα ελεγξεις..

τωρα συμβουλη μ απο την μικρη εμπειρια που εχω θα ηταν ναι μεν να φτιαξεις την κλουβα που θες να βαλεις μεσα 2-3 ζευγαρακια απο καθε ειδος που θες και απο κει και επειτα παρατηροντας τα το καθενα θα επιλεξει το ταιρι του..μολις λοιπον θες να τα αναπαραγεις τα βαζεις ξεχωριστα σε μια ζευγαρωστρα και εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο..εχεις επειτα και την κλουβα που θα μπορουν να γυμναζουν τα φτερα τους και να πετουν πιο ελευθερα το καλοκαιρι στην πτερροροια (χωρος στον οποιο θα βαλεις και τα μωρα απο αναπαραγωγες αργοτερα) και εισαι μια χαρα...

----------


## χρηστος

αλλά η αναπαραγωγή μπορεί να γίνει σε μικρή ζευγαρωστρα 40 χ 20 χ 30 προσωρινά πάντα και μετά πάλη στο μεγάλο

----------


## ria

> αλλά η αναπαραγωγή μπορεί να γίνει σε μικρή ζευγαρωστρα 40 χ 20 χ 30 προσωρινά πάντα και μετά πάλη στο μεγάλο


για τα ζεμπρακια και τους κοινωνικους σπινους σε μια 40αρα ζευγαρωστρα δεν θα υπαρξει προβλημα ειναι κοινωνικα πουλακια και δεν εχουν προβλημα ακομη και στα μικρα κλουβια..τα γκουλντιανς ομως σιγουρα θα χρειαστουν 60αρα καθως ειναι πιο ντροπαλα στην αναπαραγωγη θελουν μεγαλυτερο χωρο και θα χρειαστει ενα μερος με ησυχια ,σε μερικα σημεια ισως και καλυμμενο για να εχεις επιτυχιμενη αναπαραγωγη!

----------


## χρηστος

όταν λες καλυμμένο τι εννοείς να σκεπάζω το κλουβί με ένα πανί
αλλά αφού για πολύ καιρό τα gouldians θα είναι με άλλα πουλιά δεν θα ξεθαρρέψουν λίγο ?

----------


## ria

> όταν λες καλυμμένο τι εννοείς να σκεπάζω το κλουβί με ένα πανί
> αλλά αφού για πολύ καιρό τα gouldians θα είναι με άλλα πουλιά δεν θα ξεθαρρέψουν λίγο ?


οχι οταν λεω καλυμμενα εννοω οτι ισως χρειαστει σε καποια σημεια να ντυσεις το κλουβακι με καποια χριστουγεννιατικη γιρλαντα οπως στα ιθαγενη..θελουν να εχουν καποια σημεια που θα μπορουν να ''κρυβονται''..τα πουλια μεταξυ τους ναι θα ξεθαρεψουν το προβλημα ειναι οτι με συνεχη παρουσια ανθρωπων στρεσσαρονται και αλλη συμπεριφορα εχουν στην κλουβα που εχουν ανεση πεταγματος αλλη σε ενα κλουβακι!!!!!

----------


## χρηστος

ααα κατάλαβα όπως κάνω και στις καρδερίνες με την γιρλάντα αλλά ας πούμε να καλύψω την μισή ζευγαροστρα με γιρλάντα και λογικά θέλουν μόνο κλειστή φωλιά

----------


## ria

> ααα κατάλαβα όπως κάνω και στις καρδερίνες με την γιρλάντα αλλά ας πούμε να καλύψω την μισή ζευγαροστρα με γιρλάντα και λογικά θέλουν μόνο κλειστή φωλιά


ναι ακριβως δεν χρειαζεται να καλυψεις την μιση ζευγαρωστρα απλα καλυψε ενα μερος κοντα στην κλειστη φωλια που θα βαλεις..(τα πουλια αυτα θελουν την ησυχια τους στην περιοδο αναπαραγωγης για να δεις αποτελεσμα) η πωλινα εχει γραψει ενα πολυ ωραιο αρθρο για τα γκουλντιανς το οποιο θα σε βοηθησει σιγουρα στο ξεκινημα σου..αν δεν το βρεις πες μου να σου στειλω το λινκ..σε ξενα σιτε θα δεις και πολλες φωτο που θα σε βοηθησουν για το πως να διαμορφωσεις το κλουβι!!!!!

----------


## χρηστος

το άρθρο της πωλινας το βρήκα αλλά αν μπορεισ στείλε μου μερικά λινκ με φώτο από κλουβιά
αυτό δεν λες http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...uldian-Finches

----------


## ria

ριξε μια ματια εδω:

http://www.zebrafinch.com/gouldians/breedinggoulds.html

http://www.efinch.com/cage.htm

http://www.thefinchfarm.net/Tour.html

http://www.lady-gouldian-finch-breed...-breeding.html

----------


## χρηστος

οκ σε ευχαριστω 
άλλη απορία μπορώ να πάρω αυγά από gouldians και να τα βάλω στα sosiety ή σε κλοσομηχανή

----------


## ria

> οκ σε ευχαριστω 
> άλλη απορία μπορώ να πάρω αυγά από gouldians και να τα βάλω στα sosiety ή σε κλοσομηχανή


στην περιπτωση που τα γκουλντιανς σου δεν κλωσσανε ναι ..δεν βλεπω ομως τον λογο αν βρεις τοσο καλο ζευγαρι που να κλωσσα και να ταιζει να ''χαραμισεις'' τετοια μωρα και να τα βαλεις σε παρενθετους ή σε κλωσσομηχανη.. μιας και τα μωρα αυτα που δεν θα μεγαλωσουν με τους γονεις κατα πασα πιθανοτητα δεν θα μπορουν να μεγαλωσουν και αυτα μωρα με την σειρα τους!!!!!!
ωστοσο στην περιπτωση που δεν μπορουν τα γκουλντιανς για καποιο λογο να κλωσσησουν  ή να ταισουν υπαρχει αρθρο στο φορουμ που εχει γραψει η πωλινα σχετικα με την κλωσσομηχανη:
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...Handfeeding%29
 και υπαρχει και αρθρο που εχω γραψει εγω οσον αφορα τους κοινωνικους ως παρενθετους γονεις: 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B5%CE%B9%CF%82

----------


## χρηστος

οκ ευχαριστώ 
τώρα να δούμε αν βρούμε gouldians

----------

